# meine shortpay geschichte plus kurze Frage



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Hier mal meine  SHortpay- Geschichte:

Auf Intenet-Seite blöderweise Handynummer eingegeben, 
irgendeinen Zugangscode erhalten.
Danach täglich die bekannten sms mit folgendem Text erhalten: _vielen Dank für doe Nutzung unserer Abo-Services. Ihr aktueller Kontostandbeträgt 24,95 (Rückfragen: [email protected])_

Ich also email geschrieben, folgende Antwort bekommen:

_
Liebe Userin, lieber User,
vielen Dank für diese Mail.  Die Firma Wapme Systems AG bietet eine technische Schnittstelle für ein Bezahlsystem mit dem Mobilfunktelefon und eine technische Plattform für Premium-SMS-Dienste. Wenn wir Ihnen weiterhelfen sollen, benötigen wir vor allem Ihre Mobilfunknummer. Bitte prüfen Sie, ob sie diese auch übermittelt haben.

 Wenn Sie ein Abonnement kündigen möchten, können Sie sich sofort selber helfen! Möglicherweise haben sie über einen unserer Kunden eine Internetseite abonniert. Auf dieser Seite können Sie das Abonnement auch wieder kündigen. Wir können Ihnen leider nicht mitteilen, auf welcher Seite Sie das es gestartet haben, weil wir technisch keineMöglichkeit dazu haben, aber wir können Ihnen einen Weg zeigen, wie Sie dieses Abonnement trotzdem sofort kündigen können.

 Zur Statusabfrage senden Sie bitte eine SMS mit dem Text Status an die Kurzwahlnummer, von der Sie die SMS erhalten haben. Sie erhalten dann eine SMS in der alle Abos aufgelistet sind, die Sie gestartet haben. Wählen Sie nun die Abos aus, die Sie beenden möchten und notieren Sie sich den oder die Namen. Jetzt senden Sie eine weitere SMS mit dem Text Stop und dem Namen, den Sie sich gemerkt haben. Vergessen Sie nicht das Leerzeichen zwischen Stop und dem Abo-Namen. Zum Beispiel: Stop Shortpay41.

Das müssen Sie für jedes Abonnement einzeln machen! 

 Fragen zum Abo kann Ihnen nur der Anbieter beantworten. 

Wir hoffen, dass wir Ihnen mit diesen Angaben weitergeholfen haben.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Ihre Wapme Systems AG
 Vogelsanger Weg 80
40470 Düsseldorf_


Soweit gut, ich habe also über den dort beschriebenen Weg gekündigt und mir keine weiteren Gedanken darüber gemacht. 

GEstern erhielt ich aber meine O2-Handyrechnung und durfte mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass jede dieser sms knapp 10 Euro gekostet hat. Sowohl diejenige, die ich zur Kündigung geschickt, als auch alle Empfangenen.  60 Euro. Ich bin weder in der Lage, noch in bereit soviel Geld zu bezahlen. *Weiss jemand, wie ich denn jetzt am besten vorgehe?????*

(Meine Idee ist, erstmal die Rechnung bei O2 anzufechten. Ich werde wohl nachher mal eine Email schreiben, aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind die auch nicht gerade weltklasse im beantworten von Anfragen. )




lg,

sprung

_[ Bitte erst lesen, dann schreiben. (bh)]_


----------

